
Google Play Store's license check library broken after update - hashhar
https://issuetracker.google.com/issues/110978499
======
hashhar
Some reporting on the issue is here.

[https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/07/02/google-play-
store-a...](https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/07/02/google-play-store-app-
licensing-bug-putting-developers-horrible-spot/)

